# SEOUL | Seun District Area 3-2 Office Building Redevelopment | 20 fl | Demo



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

One more development in the Seun District of Seoul, with Area 3-2 having started demolition. It will be replaced by a 20-floor office building:












Daum 카페



Demolition status:










Source: Kakao Maps


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Demolition complete:










Source: Naver Maps


----------

